# Just got this in the mail. :D



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

When I purchased this directly from AWE they had quoted me a 6-8 week wait. It took 12. No biggie. 
When I installed my USP test pipe, I had to replace a gasket, is there anything else i need to purchase to install this i.e. gaskets, hardware, etc? Thanks guys!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

> is there anything else i need to purchase


 :beer::beer::beer: 

then post in the let me hear your exhaust thread!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

nickbeezy said:


> then post in the let me *HERE* your exhaust thread!


 
corrected! lol


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

nice setup! but damn, 12 weeks is ridiculous. in three months of waiting i'd probably just cancel the order and pick up something else. that's just bad business for a mainstream product from an established company.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

looks like its all slip connectors, so you should be okay with supplied hardware (assuming thats a bag of clamps) if you want to be extra safe hit the auto parts store and buy some exhaust paste... its just funky smelling grey stuff thats supposed to help seal.. i put some on my hodge-podge of an system and i dont know if it really helped


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> looks like its all slip connectors, so you should be okay with supplied hardware (assuming thats a bag of clamps) if you want to be extra safe hit the auto parts store and buy some exhaust paste... its just funky smelling grey stuff thats supposed to help seal.. i put some on my hodge-podge of an system and i dont know if it really helped


 i always use it, in addition to clamps.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

im running the same set up. i love it although the test pipe seemed to age my muffler real quickly and caused it to blow out.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

LampyB said:


> nice setup! but damn, 12 weeks is ridiculous. in three months of waiting i'd probably just cancel the order and pick up something else. that's just bad business for a mainstream product from an established company.


 They only make them when you order one. I waited close to 2 months for mine. Well worth the wait.


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

I called last week they told me 3-4 months for an order, they are swamped right now with orders form all the summer runs


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lookin' good. Welcome to the club!


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Had it installed today @Mobil One Inc-Glenview IL. First time going to the shop; great experience. 

My first thought was HOLY COW THIS IS LOUD. I've never driven a car with an exhaust before and for the first 10 minutes of driving I kept repeating "this is loud" lol. 

It sounds like absolute murder at WOT.  I did a fair amount of highway driving today and the drone is a bit annoying. But during "normal" driving its as loud as I choose it to be. I.e. how much pressure I apply to the throttle will increase the tone/volume accordingly. For the most part. 

I actually find myself driving slower to avoid being so loud. I am getting used to it and the shock and awe will probably subside and I'll worry less. 

Perfromance wise, I feel it pulling a little bit harder but nothing too amazing. Better throttle response. I am very pleased with this product. 

Next step is EVO Headers. Won't be for a while. $$$ But i will have to tone down the sound a bit from this exhaust with the addition of them. Hopefully I'll have the headers by Spring 13'. 

Big year for the rabbit so far: Carbino CAI, USP Testpipe, APR Stg II 93 oct tune, A.W.E. Catback 

I want moooooooooooree!!


----------

